# WebOS to become open source



## firecracker (Oct 13, 2011)

Just heard the news and thought I would share...

http://gigaom.com/mobile/webos-lives-hp-decides-to-open-source-the-platform/


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Direct from HP source:
http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2011/111209xa.html?mtxs=rss-corp-combined


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Im curious to see what they bust out if anything (open source devs) for the platform.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Wonder if this will help the Android card emulator project.


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

didn't cyanogen say once this happened it could help them fix alot of the problems that the alpha builds have


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

sick.. now lets see ports onto phones and other tablets, dual booting gnexus webos and 4.0 sounds good to me!


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Interesting. I hope it will help our devs. And of cource i hope that WebOS will be ported to some Android devices - WebOS Galaxy S would be... interesting.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome. Since both webOS and Android are open source now, and both are based on the linux kernel... would it be possible to create some sort of hybrid? A webOS with Dalvik/Android compatibility? While I think I would prefer vanilla ICS on the touchpad, webOS seems like it would be awesome on a phone.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd actually be willing to stick completely with webOS, provided I simply had access to Android's apps. That's why I'm hoping it going OS will further that android card-emulator project. Or at the very least make it easier for android apps to get webOS ports.


----------



## lintroller (Dec 8, 2011)

Any chance that Qualcomm build for the Touchpad is released?


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

firecracker said:


> Just heard the news and thought I would share...
> 
> http://gigaom.com/mo...e-the-platform/


Good news! Competition is always good and healthy sign for development purposes. WebOS has a long way to go to compete with Android practically speaking. I like webOS as much as Android. I hope the abundant project/s of bringing compatibility between two of them will start again as mentioned by* @Aganar i*n post # 9, above,


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope Android browsers take a little tip from the webOS browser and learn some new tricks, tired of having to switch between OSs every time I want to post a comment on Engadget.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

From: http://twitter.com/dalingrin



Dalingrin said:


> For those asking, webOS being opensourced probably won't help with ICS. It remains to be seen whether they open the Touchpad userspace stuff


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

It remains to be seen what HP will determine they mean by "open source" - what they'll release, what they won't, how they'll manage their webOS patents and IP, etc. It's a bit early to get our knickers all in a twist, lots of unknowns as of yet.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

I know what dalingrin said but does access to the open source code mean we might get a fix for a powered USB on the touchpad.


----------

